# Wing sauce won't stick to the wing?



## Hyperion (Dec 28, 2011)

I have tried to make buffalo wings several times in the past, but I always found that without adding a large amount of cheese, the wing sauce I made could never stick to the wings. I simply followed the original recipe to melt butter and then drizzled in hot sauce, and after the wing is done baking (yea I baked them with no breading) I tossed the wing in the sauce. but the sauce always puddles at the bottom of the pan and only a little clinged on to the wings. it seems like the original wing sauce is just a bunch of grease. Is there something I'm not doing correctly?

Thanks!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm not sure of how you're putting the sauce on. When I bake chicken breasts or wings in the oven and they call for a sauce, I brush them occasionally with the sauce (mixed ahead of time) through the cooking time. I also turn mine to get them evenly cooked on both sides. And, make sure your oven temp is hot enough. 

Or else, you could make your sauce (butter, hot sauce) in a big enough plastic container, with a lid, and shake your wings in that, when they are done. That is what I used to do when I worked for a restaurant.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 28, 2011)

When I use wing sauce I drench the wings in a pot full of wing sauce after grilling them.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 28, 2011)

it sounds like your butter to hot sauce ratio is off.

too much butter and it'll run off more. also, the wings should be cooked so that the skin is crisp, not greasy. broiling, baking, frying or grilling can accomplish this.

i broil my wings. while they're broiling, i melt 1/2 stick of butter and add a good half to 3/4 cup or more of frank's hot sauce. if i want hotter, i add powdered cayenne.

i know some people bread their wings, but for me that's more for boneless white meat which really isn't a wing. more of a chicken nugget. in the sauce, it's a buffalo style nugget. still good stuff with blue cheese dressing and celery.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 28, 2011)

Can I use tabasco sauce to make the wing sauce? It's pretty thin and melted butter is also thin. besides, tabasco sauce is meant for drizzling and not pouring in cups lol


----------



## buckytom (Dec 28, 2011)

you can use whatever hot sauce you'd like. but it does need to be enough with which to toss the wings. again, it sounds to me like your sauce is mainly butter with a little hot sauce. melted butter is runny. you'll need to add more tobasco.

if the tobasco is too thin, you can thicken it a little by reducing it in a seperate pan first. but that would require some volume of it, not just a few drizzles.

hth.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 28, 2011)

buckytom said:


> you can use whatever hot sauce you'd like. but it does need to be enough with which to toss the wings. again, it sounds to me like your sauce is mainly butter with a little hot sauce. melted butter is runny. you'll need to add more tobasco.
> 
> if the tobasco is too thin, you can thicken it a little by reducing it in a seperate pan first. but that would require some volume of it, not just a few drizzles.
> 
> hth.


yea that's what I thought lol. do you have a suggestion on a different brand of hot sauce I can use?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 28, 2011)

the classic for buffalo wings is called "frank's hot sauce", but  "crystal" or "louisiana" brand hot sauces are also good.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks, I'll look for it tonight


----------



## con-pilot (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd go with too much butter to sauce as well.  My wing sauce is half a stick of melted butter (real butter), quarter cup of honey, one cup* of whatever preferred brand of hot sauce, a tablespoon of Worcestershire sauce.

Mix well and then toss wings in large bowl with sauce to cover.


*  More or less depending on just how hot you want the sauce.


Oh, I deep fry the wings in peanut oil with a very light dusting of flour and spices.  I do not like heavily breaded wings, such as Hooters.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 28, 2011)

This is EXACTLY how Frank & Teresa did it at the Anchor Bar in Buffalo, NY:


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Original Anchor Bar Buffalo Wings*[/FONT]​ 

*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Sauce Ingredients[/FONT]:* (This recipe is potent enough for at least 4 dozen wings)
1/4 lb butter
1 cup Durkees Frank's Original Cayenne Pepper Hot Sauce (this is the only one)
1/8 cup granulated sugar 
1/8 cup white vinegar
1 tsp cayenne pepper
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp onion salt

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_*Bleu Cheese Dip:*_[/FONT]
Equal amounts of KRAFT mayonnaise and Sour Cream ("Light" mayo or sour cream do not taste the same).
Juice squeezed from one whole fresh Lemon (no concentrates).Pressed cloves of Garlic, to taste.
4oz Treasure Cave All Natural Bleu Cheese, from Beatrice Cheese Inc., Waukesha, Wisconsin...available in most Delis or grocery stores.

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_*Directions:*_[/FONT]
Cut off the wing tips & discard them. Pre-mix dry ingredients in a bowl. Rinse wings, pat dry, pre-bake the wings in a 250F oven for 15 minutes, then deep fry in vegetable oil to desired texture (soft or crispy). 

On LOW heat, melt butter in a saucepan, add vinegar and Franks/Durkees sauce. Whisk dry ingredients into saucepan until well combined, Simmer sauce for 20 minutes in a covered saucepan, unless you need to clear your sinuses. 

Pour sauce into Large Tupperware Bowl, add fried wings, seal, and shake well until wings are coated. Use a rubber spatula to get all of the sauce out of the bowl & wash it immediately after serving, otherwise it may retain a reddish "Buffalo Wings" tint

For the Dip, just mix all ingredients well & serve @ room temp or chilled. Serve with celery and carrot sticks.

* Tradition has it that a few COLD bottles of Genesee Cream Ale, Molsons or Labatts will enhance the wings flavor and lessen their bite.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 28, 2011)

i find it interesting that the "original" exact recipe is fairly complicated.

it was supposedly a throw together thing with what was around their kitchen one night. they realized as they ate it that the odd combo was really good.

i suspect the exact recipe came after the fact.

i find you don't need much more than frank's and butter with maybe some extra seasoning like chili or cayenne for the sauce.

and a dip? they probably just served dressing that first night, like most people do today.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 28, 2011)

My favorite sauced hot wings are the orange marmalade sriracha wings.  The sauce coats well and caramelizes nicely during grilling.   Got the recipe from one of the bbq forums.  Google the recipe.   These wings are always a hit at Park Drive Bar & Grill (my house).


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Dec 28, 2011)

Hyperion said:


> Can I use tabasco sauce to make the wing sauce? It's pretty thin and melted butter is also thin. besides, tabasco sauce is meant for drizzling and not *pouring in cups* lol


I didn't mean to pour it into a cup for dipping. I meant to add it to a plastic container along with your butter to shake your wings in, then put them on a plate or serving dish.

I agree with others about the equal portion of butter to hot sauce.  I should have added that before.


----------

